# Any work? Anywhere?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

mongatong said:


> Help a brother out.



Unfuzz me, are we to understand you've only had 4 months work in 7 years of sitting on the bench?

_and _collected the other 6.7 yrs?

~CS~


----------



## mongatong (Aug 27, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Unfuzz me, are we to understand you've only had 4 months work in 7 years of sitting on the bench?
> 
> _and _collected the other 6.7 yrs?
> 
> ~CS~


No I've only had about 4 months of work since I raised my ticket and became a journeyman...which was a little over a year and a half ago. I worked pretty steadily while I was an apprentice, missed a little bit of time but nothing major.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i see, my bad

seems that should be the other way 'round though

license to apprentice ratio usually dictates the apprentice gets the ax first

~CS~


----------



## mongatong (Aug 27, 2013)

Not many apprentices are out of work in my local, waaay more journeymen on the bench. But then again, we don't take that many kids in and we have a lotta older guys hanging on. Big chunk of the bench consists of guys like me, younger journeymen that can't get work cause we don't have a reputation but can't build a reputation cause we can't get work. It's a lousy cycle but it's reality right now. Our problem is that during the big boom of the late 90s-early 200s, we took in more guys than we should've. There weren't enough guys to man all the work so they took more in. But we'll never see a boom like that again so we're always gonna have 500 or so guys out of work.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well the_ 'new economy'_ is that way across the board mongatong

but you're willing to relocate for work

lotta that going on these days...


~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mongatong said:


> Not many apprentices are out of work in my local, waaay more journeymen on the bench. But then again, we don't take that many kids in and we have a lotta older guys hanging on. Big chunk of the bench consists of guys like me, younger journeymen that can't get work cause we don't have a reputation but can't build a reputation cause we can't get work. It's a lousy cycle but it's reality right now. Our problem is that during the big boom of the late 90s-early 200s, we took in more guys than we should've. There weren't enough guys to man all the work so they took more in. But we'll never see a boom like that again so we're always gonna have 500 or so guys out of work.


If you can move check out North Dakota they've got tons of work and not enough guys.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 87Electric (Apr 2, 2011)

I know how you feel....We have 1600 more members than the last time. You cant sit on your ass or get out and hit the jobs. Sign the job list. After that contact the BA. He has the information you need to find out what local has work for you.


----------



## mongatong (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys...and yeah, definitely willing to relocate. Might be a little tricky since my lease isn't up until January but I would figure something out if the opportunity came along.


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

Check your PM


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> If you can move check out North Dakota they've got tons of work and not enough guys.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I think ND would be nonunion.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

mongatong said:


> So I've been in the business for just under 7 years now, raised my ticket about a year and a half ago but since that time have only worked about 4 months. I'm not stupid or lazy, but there's a lot I still don't know and most contractors aren't exactly chomping at the bit to hire a young, relatively inexperienced journeyman when there's plenty of guys available with a lot more experience.
> 
> I'm out of local 98 in Philly, I've signed all the books in the surrounding area...if I could I would go sign books all over the country, but that kind of travel is a bit out of my budget right now. I've applied for all sorts of overseas jobs but they all want a minimum of 5 years experience as a journeyman, so I can't even get a response from any of them. I've got about a month of unemployment left before I'm out on my ass. I'm pretty much at the end of my rope here, and though I do enjoy the work, I'm really regretting my decision to get into the business.
> 
> Does anyone know of any locals in the US that are putting on? I'll take anything at this point...cause in about a month it's time for me to find a new career. Help a brother out.


 Harry is correct 714 Minot North Dakota has had so many calls let over for such a long time they do not even bother to post them any longer. Most jobs require state license but they have a way around that, most require an OSHA 10 within 3 years and a few you need a TWIC card. Scale is $37 and most jobs are paying between $50 and $135 a day per diem.
California local 11,428,440,569,369 and I am told 6,595 and many locals in the bay area will be in need of travelers soon. Washington state has put a few tramps to work(need license) There's work out there just look on line then make some calls to the hall to confirm all pertinent information and or requirements. May you find your way in your search.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Sign up here...couldn't hurt.

GetElectricianJobs.com


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

you can come do this crappy service upgrade job i got to do this coming tuesday.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Local 48 had 12 calls go to book 2 and 4 unfilled today. They have been getting into book 2 fairly regularly.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

mongatong said:


> So I've been in the business for just under 7 years now, raised my ticket about a year and a half ago but since that time have only worked about 4 months. I'm not stupid or lazy, but there's a lot I still don't know and most contractors aren't exactly chomping at the bit to hire a young, relatively inexperienced journeyman when there's plenty of guys available with a lot more experience.
> 
> I'm out of local 98 in Philly, I've signed all the books in the surrounding area...if I could I would go sign books all over the country, but that kind of travel is a bit out of my budget right now. I've applied for all sorts of overseas jobs but they all want a minimum of 5 years experience as a journeyman, so I can't even get a response from any of them. I've got about a month of unemployment left before I'm out on my ass. I'm pretty much at the end of my rope here, and though I do enjoy the work, I'm really regretting my decision to get into the business.
> 
> Does anyone know of any locals in the US that are putting on? I'll take anything at this point...cause in about a month it's time for me to find a new career. Help a brother out.


Do you get the IBEW newspaper in the mail ?


----------



## Punch (Jan 26, 2012)

backstay said:


> I think ND would be nonunion.


I know a lot of brothers from 995 are up in ND working right now as someone else said there is tons of work up right now


----------



## Punch (Jan 26, 2012)

Local861 possibly has a casino about to start up might be worth a shot 70 on book 2 right now if its anything like the casino I just finished up on we had bw 120-150 on the job


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Still having unfilled calls in Local 48, even with almost 400 on both book 1 and book 2. A skilled electrician could hold on to a great job. There will be more work. Intel is ramping up again, we have 3 grain terminal projects, and we just landed a job in WA. state that may need close to 100 people.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Punch said:


> I know a lot of brothers from 995 are up in ND working right now as someone else said there is tons of work up right now


I did not know that. 

I would think with all the work here they would stay at home.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Punch said:


> Local861 possibly has a casino about to start up might be worth a shot 70 on book 2 right now if its anything like the casino I just finished up on we had bw 120-150 on the job


A friend of mine tested out in 995 and worked at that job. 
He showed me pictures of some of the most terrible work I have ever seen. 

He quit 995 and the whole deal about a year in because of the BS and is with MMR right now working turnaround.


----------

